# Tankers on DVD?



## otek (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello everyone!


I am completely new to this forum, so the following may have been discussed already. If so I apologize.

I've been looking around for some kind of do***entary or series on DVD, detailing the history of the ULCC era. Does anyone have any recommendations, or suggestions as to where I might start looking?


Thanks,

otek


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard otek, from the Flat Bit of Europe. As a professional I lived and worked through the Tanker Growth era. Unfortunately my major reference were my order books which stayed in the office when I was forced to retire on health grounds. Many other people however, were photographic experts and have amassed a tremendous amount of information on these ships, this is the best place in the world to ask any of your questions. Have a look around and enjoy the trip.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Otek and welcome to SN on your first posting. Bon voyage.


----------



## otek (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome.

I have been to the photo galleries here and they are truly amazing.

I guess I was asking about DVDs because somehow the thought of having a good do***entary, "Discovery"-style, with a lot of footage of those majestic ships rolling around, seemed appealing to me. =)

I'm sure you know what I mean. ;-)


otek


----------

